# VOIP provider in europe?



## willie (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm looking for a European VOIP provider, i.e. a place connected to the POTS phone system, where I can originate calls starting from an IP connection (SIP or XMPP, I guess), something like Vitelity.  In Vitelity's case they also do (rather expensive by vpsboard standards) VPS hosting in the same data center as their phone stuff, so you can run a pbx or other voice service while escaping some internet flakiness.  That would also be a nice feature.  I've found callwithus.us which has an endpoint in France--are there any more like that?  Thanks.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 29, 2014)

https://www.ovhtelecom.fr/telephonie/

speed test: http://voip.ovh.fr/


----------



## rds100 (Nov 29, 2014)

I would like to know this too, so @willie whatever you find, please share it here.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 29, 2014)

voipfone.co.uk


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 29, 2014)

Sipgate
Pbxes


----------



## Nyr (Nov 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> https://www.ovhtelecom.fr/telephonie/
> 
> speed test: http://voip.ovh.fr/


Do they offer this service outside France?

They were doing so in Europe under the OVH brand, but discontinued it some time ago for foreign clients.


----------



## layerbyte_ben (Nov 29, 2014)

Have you taken a look at voip.ms ? You can get international DID's from them and they do have a server in London.


----------



## willie (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks, I knew about voip.ms but didn't know they had servers in London.  I had hoped the situation would be like VPS hosts where they were around everywhere and it was just a matter of finding them, but it looks like telecom regulations prevent these services from existing in lots of European countries.

I don't care about international DID going into a US server, but rather, if possible I want the server to be in the same country as the person I'm trying to call (in a situation where they use POTS and there's no hope of getting them to use a voip client).  The idea is to prevent the cleartext phone traffic from crossing national boundaries, and avoid a bit of dragnet surveillance.  UK isn't all that good in that respect, but OVH has actively been advertising its cloud hosting services as being away from US spying.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 30, 2014)

Twilio is cheaper


----------



## Leyton (Nov 30, 2014)

We offer UK voip services, just drop an email to [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Serveo (Dec 7, 2014)

Check http://www.orkutel.com, they offer a perfect service!


----------



## uniweb (Dec 21, 2014)

http://voip.oriontelekom.rs/


----------

